# trying to get educated on the insulin dept.



## guchie (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a type two diabetic but the last 4-5 months have not had to tack it like I use to, so now I'm sitting on a few bottles of Novolog and Atlantis. 
Can I use this and if so I would like to speak with someone that has some exp


----------



## losieloos (Apr 20, 2014)

Yaya loves insulin.  That's all he runs


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 20, 2014)

Honestly if you're already diabetic, you probably have no business using slin other then for your health issues. That's a sketchy area and I'd stay far away.


----------



## guchie (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, it was a area that I was not educated in, only like you said for health issues.
So if you would say it's best that I keep it that way I will.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 21, 2014)

2X this
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv



coltmc4545 said:


> Honestly if you're already diabetic, you probably have no business using slin other then for your health issues. That's a sketchy area and I'd stay far away.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 22, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Honestly if you're already diabetic, you probably have no business using slin other then for your health issues. That's a sketchy area and I'd stay far away.




absolutely listen to this advice. I am a type 1 diabetic since '04 and I had originally thought, hey I have a heck of a supply so I might as well use it. No, please dont. Your body is already using the insulin for what it is needed, we arent like most people who, when taken properly, will benefit from it. And to top it off, its very easy to crash your blood sugar thinking you know this and that about when it drops, but hell it comes on quick. You feel like since you take it on a regular basis, you have a better control over it, not always true. I have an a1c a little less than 7 so I obviously have control over my sugars but playing with more fire, not worth it bud. Keep it for your health obstacles and look elsewhere for your anabolic needs.


----------

